# كيفيه صناعه الروج والايشادو العادي والكريمي والبلاشر وكمان عاوزه فكره عن البرفانات وكيفيه تصنيعها



## تصاميم0 (12 أغسطس 2014)

كيفيه صناعه الروج والايشادو العادي والكريمي والبلاشر وكمان عاوزه فكره عن البرفانات وكيفيه تصنيعها
سؤاء طريقه بسيطه او كيميائيه اريد الاتنين وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 أغسطس 2014)

بالنسبه للروج - وآى شادو - مكوناتهم 12 مكون - وأحمر الخدود 8 مكونات - واشتركت الثلاث تركيبات فى عملية المزج - من خلال خلاطات خاصه لضمان سلامة المنتج - ورغم الكميات التى كنا ننتجها فى المعمل قليله بغرض التأكد من سلامة التركيبه - الا انها كانت تحتاج مازجات مكلفه- 
نحن امام مكونات كثيره - صعب توفيرها من سوق القطاعى - وامام معدات يجب شرائها حتى لو كانت كميات الانتاج بسيطه - وفى حاجه الى مهارات تصنيع وصبر التجارب - اى ان الامور خرجت من نطاق الصناعات المنزليه والهوايات وحتى الصناعات المتناهية الصغر -اما البارفانات - يوجد تجارب متواضعه جدا فى الملتقى - وهناك رأى آخر - نحى رأيى جانبا وننتظر باقى الآراء قد نجد من يستطيع تبسيط الامور - يفيد ونستفيد.


----------

